# General > Recommendations >  New Mobile Chip Shop

## poppett

Today I had the most wonderful sweet experience compliments of Richard Booth at Mybster Croft,  Spittal.    His toblerone cheesecake is out of this world.

Richard uses this cheesecake as a desert on his menu with his catering company "Chef 4 Celebrations".   His byline is "I am only limited by your imagination".........too true, Richard......... in this instance you read my mind.

Richard can be contacted on 01847841369 for all your catering needs.

Hopefully he will have his moblie catering unit up and running for a trial run at the croft tomorrow night from 5pm and plans to circulate round the county on a weekly basis with his fare.   

Good luck with the venture.

----------


## poppett

Have started a new thread as this tale covers many subjects on the org at present.

This evening from 5pm onwards at Mybster Croft, Spittal, one of our orgers is trying our his new venture, a mobile chip shop/snack bar.   All welcome to try his fare.

Before the thread gets moved or I get banished for blatant advertising, please read on...........

The owner of the venture advertised on the wanted forum for a fridge freezer.   I had one for sale which he bought along with a freezer we had for sale too.    Whilst delivering the units it came into the conversation that there was a chain saw on the premises in need of repair.   My OH, being a retired horticultural engineer offered to take it home and see if it was repairable.   It was and in exchange we were given a huge toblerone cheesecake (recommendation thread).   Whilst all this is going on the orgers have another thread running about bartering skills.

Thanks to the org not only have we made new friends and introduced two other orgers to this chap looking for skilled work needing done in the future, but it turns out we both know our own "Sir Bob"....... What a small world and more power to the Org I say.

Hope a few orgers can make it to Mybster tonight, it would be like a mini orgers convention, with lovely fish and chips etc forbye.

----------


## Kathy@watten

OK where exactly is this place to go for our fish and chips and cheesecake? and what sort of cost? I will do almost anything to avoid making a Sunday dinner tonight!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I wont be going over to Mybster tonight for my fish and chips ,(I live in Wick) but I do wish the man all the best with his new venture.

The org certainly has many possitive aspects to it.

----------


## mrsbaghdaddy

the way to get to the propetry is  head to the A9 (the road opposite the brown trout carry on to the end (this a long road)(5Mile) then hang a left and the first house on the left ( approx 300metre)

if coming from thurso follow the road to inverness pass the little village called spittal and pass the cross roads and it is the first on the left

good luck in the new venture

----------


## hotrod4

Sounds like a good idea and I wish him well. Only thing though if he's "Mobile" will he be venturing into other areas of Caithness as well? I am sure HIE give money to people who travel the county with a service.

----------


## wifie

Lovely story poppett.  Great to get some positive vibe going on here just now!  Also wonderful to hear community spirit alive and kicking!  It may well be taking place as I type but I am sure a few stories like this could inspire others to take the first step.  More power to the Org!  :Smile:

----------


## poppett

The chip van has been a success so far.   My OH had haddock and chips as did my friend, I had scallops pan fried in butter and chips.... all far too much and brilliant value for money.

Bobinovich`s diet is blown clean out of the water, saw him stuffing his face with fish and taking note of the weekly rota for the mobile chippy.

Times are all 16.00-20.00 hrs and the venues are

Halkirk on a Monday
Watten on a Tuesday ........just for you Kathy
Keiss on a Wednesday.........to coincide with the Archery club
Lybster on a Thursday
Dunbeath on a Friday
Mybster Croft at Spittal  every Saturday... which is close enough for the
                                                           suppers to stay hot to travel  
                                                           to Thurso!

See you there next week folkies!

Think this should be the new venue for the next Org night out if we make it in the summer months.   Alfresco fish and chips in the summertime, what better.??

----------


## binbob

> The chip van has been a success so far. My OH had haddock and chips as did my friend, I had scallops pan fried in butter and chips.... all far too much and brilliant value for money.
> 
> Bobinovich`s diet is blown clean out of the water, saw him stuffing his face with fish and taking note of the weekly rota for the mobile chippy.
> 
> Times are all 16.00-20.00 hrs and the venues are
> 
> Halkirk on a Monday
> Watten on a Tuesday ........just for you Kathy
> Keiss on a Wednesday.........to coincide with the Archery club
> ...


poppet..silly question...will he go around halkirk or just staion himself in the main st??
i would love some fish and chips..really miss the buckie ones.15 months without...
thank u ::

----------


## canuck

wifie, let's set a date, I'll come by your place in my car and we can make the run to Caithness to get our fill of fish and chips.   I love fish and chips!

And I'm always happy to meet new orger friends.

----------


## wifie

That's a date Canuck!   :Grin:

----------


## poppett

Binbob, have sent you pm with a contact number to make sure you get the chance for a really tasty supper one night soon.

Took a supper home to Thurso to bobandag16 on  our way back from Spittal tonight and it was still too piping hot to touch.   Huge portion, he had some right away and had enough for two teas later in the week.   He will happily freeze then microwave any kind of take-away will my old dad.

One 88 year old man very happy tonight.

----------


## Dadie

Do you know where he will be stopping in Watten?
Diet forgotten about!

----------


## Bobinovich

Well indeed that's the diet well and truly blown! I hope you're both happy (Richard & Poppett that is) - naah, I'm surely allowed a day off once in a while!

Anyway, I came into this when asked about doing a website for Richard's new venture (good luck BTW - as I said I think you're onto a winner) so, when invited, happily agreed to pop out and sample his produce this evening.

Decided to start off with a haddock supper - lovely bit of fish in a wonderfully crispy batter and real chunky chips, all of which went down beautifully - however leaving no space for the cheesecake...

...until just short ago when, with the main course settled, I had half of a huge slice with a wee drop of ice cream - stupendous! This is a truly adult indulgence; waste on the kids at your peril  :Grin: 

So can I recommend? Absolutely!  And as his menu includes both Lasagne and Chicken Curry it will be a difficult choice to make for the next visit!

P.S. Keiss Archery Orgers note: He's gonna be in Keiss on Wednesday nights  :Wink:

----------


## poppett

Richard`s contact number is 841369 if anyone wants to check the actual venue for his village stop overs.

Glad you got a morsel of the cheesecake, but if you need another chunk Bob then you know where I am...... with a huge cheesecake in the fridge!!

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> wifie, let's set a date, I'll come by your place in my car and we can make the run to Caithness to get our fill of fish and chips. I love fish and chips!
> 
> And I'm always happy to meet new orger friends.


Hey girls you can come and stay with Alice........we could have a girlie night in then go on the razzle in the Smiddy once the kids have settled.Ive got plenty of room to put you up.  :: 

Canuck I owe you lunch anyway...........any chance of dragging that handsome Dr Szin with you.  :Wink:

----------


## Bobinovich

> Do you know where he will be stopping in Watten?
> Diet forgotten about!


I believe its going to be next to the playpark.

----------


## dirtywicker

will he be coming into wick at all?

----------


## wifie

> Hey girls you can come and stay with Alice........we could have a girlie night in then go on the razzle in the Smiddy once the kids have settled.Ive got plenty of room to put you up. 
> 
> Canuck I owe you lunch anyway...........any chance of dragging that handsome Dr Szin with you.


LOL Canuck looks like party on down!

----------


## Elenna

> P.S. Keiss Archery Orgers note: He's gonna be in Keiss on Wednesday nights


Oooo...the teen duo and I can grab some on our way out from practice, and then I won't have to cook when I get home!

----------


## 1905Struan

I have tried the mobile chip van, and to be honest I thought it was pricey but the fish and chips were good, better than what you get in the thurso at the moment.

If you want good then you have to travel weather it be to the mobile chip van or to castletown chip shop the only 2 at the moment that are worth going to.

As for the uncooked comments, they are slanderous, which could be detramental to a new business.

But I am realy suprised that the mods havent pulled them for saying such stuff. They normaly jump on others.

----------


## changilass

The fact that they wern't pulled allowed C4C to explain the reasoning behind the colour, so maybe it was a good thing.

----------


## chef4celebrations

due to a family medical emergancy the mobile chippy will not be open this evening in halkirk, service due to resume on its normal routine tommorow.
sorry for the inconvenience,

----------


## S&LHEN

You cant pull anybody for being honest. This is a recommendation site right?? Well explain the piping hot light pink on the outside and the cold deep pink in the middle!! Im sorry but its the truth of our experience I never complained at the time because the way we see it is the best thing to do is not to go back again .... Simple!!
You cant fault people for being honest we dont make a habit of complaining and c4c should be able to take the good with the bad that way if he takes note he will have perfectly cooked food and using the probe on all meat wouldnt go a miss. Its just lucky were not enviromental health thats all im saying on the matter.

----------


## grandma

Have tried chip van in Lybster and it was ok.  Had to wait half an hour in cold for it so don't think I'd bother again.  Rather wait in Henrietta Street Chip shop and be warm.

----------


## igglepiggle

We tried it a few weeks back, ours was nice, our yongest child didnt even touch the sausages and usually they are first to be finished on his tray.  They were a bit spicy.  So i wouldnt have them again.  I would say the prices are quite expensive for standing in the cold.  But the scampi was yummy!!

----------


## LMS

Is the chip van going to be in Keiss on Wednesday 18th March?

----------


## Bobinovich

Judging by the responses earlier and the C4C website, I believe Keiss is off the menu for the time being.

----------


## chef4celebrations

i do appologise but there is something that is telling me not to go to keiss, everytime i get the van ready to go out on the road to keiss something goes wrong, or breaks, or the wind gets too strong for the trailer
(45-50mph), out of the 6 weeks i tried to get to you once i made it and then crashed on the way back, and i was only going 20mph, and tonight one of my chip tubs broke apart when i picked it up and 2 sacks of prepared chips were wasted as they fell all over the drive and had to be thrown away. maybe in the future it might be put back on the route when i have the other van.
sorry for the inconvenience, and please feel free to come to my other locations which will be on my website in due course.

c4c[/quote]

----------


## Feeona

noticed on my way passing to Keiss tonight that there is a no show again from the Chip Van. I was hoping to try it but not going to bother now as I ain't running around the county looking for it when its not in a place it has said its gonna be. Shame.

----------


## changilass

Did you not read the post above yours Feeona.  

If you check his website it tells you where the van is gonna be.

The org is not the place to get updates on a business, thats why he has his own site.

----------


## Kodiak

Here is a Link to the Web Page for the Mobile Chip Van.  It also gives you the times and Venue for the Van. :-

http://chef4celebrations.com/

----------

